# Est. on time start to finish



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

The last contractor dropped the ball because of all the snow we received at Philadelphia. I have a picture below to show you the size of the lot. . I'm in charge of clearing the walks, and salt them, and plow the lot. Then salt the lot when done. Then re-salt as needed if/when thaw/refreeze happens.

I have an F150 with a 7.6" Meyers straight blade, and a GMC2500 with a 8.2" V plow and a hitch spreader. 24" snow blower, and shovels.

I estimated that it'd be 2-3 truck-able hours with a shoveler to clean walks and apply calcium on walks. Is this too high for a snow of about 6" or less... I'm use to driveways and so I'm getting my feet wet on the commercial end of things. Any help would be great.. thank you, and have a great Christmas!

The little red is a pathway that needs to get shoveled. 
The larger red is a larger sidewalk (3-4' wide)
The blue is handicap ramps

Steve


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think you are high on the hours for a 2 to 4 inch plow. I would think closer to an hour maybe an hour an a half total if you have 2 trucks there. So everyone is clear I am saying 30 to 45 minutes per truck tops. I would think 1 truck could do that entire lot in an hour, it's really not that big.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i would say and hour and change but closer to an hour with one truck... that is once you become a prowesport


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

1 truck can do that lot in 30 to 45 minutes. I am leaning more towards 45 the first few times before you get the lot down.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have one truck do the lower half of the pix and when finished do the walks so by the time he's done the other truck should be finished with the bigger area.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

To be safe, I'd say 2 hrs. Wet snow can take twice as long as dry stuff. 2-4" of dry and under an hour, 2-4" of cement and more like 2 hrs. Now if it was me, about 30 min. with our wheel loader and pusher.


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I should have stated that no snow can be piled up against the red lines. There's a slight slope away from the building so any remaining snow will melt and refreeze and being a doctors office is not a good combination for the older folks who come in and out during/after the storm. Does this change your estimates at all? Thanks


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

One truck and two shovelers in a dry snow I'd say under an hour, heavier stuff I'd say 1.5-2hrs tops...thats up to 6" of snow. looks like a really easy place to do.

I'd be putting down A LOT of salt/sand mix if its a doctors office


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Doesn't change anything for me. I would never stack snow along, or agains a building to begin with.


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

Appreciate it guys/gals. I was thinking about 1000 lbs of salt to 1500 for the whole parking lot. Of course more towards handycaped/ramp areas and or on the hill sides. Of course if it's cold the next morning I'll need to reapply salt. Thanks


Steve


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

outta curiousity...where you gonna stack the snow? Are there curbs all along the perimiter? I do resi, but next year may dip into commercial, and this is a good example for me. Thanks.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

For a 1-6" snow fall I would say 30-45 minuets with the V plow and 45-60 minutes with the f150. Thats sidewalks and all. To answer your question palmtree, you have to carefully lift it over the curbs, eventually your going to start taking away corner parking spots, but when that happens bring in the skid steer/wheel loader and start hauling it off or moving it further back, you also need to make sure to include that in your estimate, the cost of relocating or removing snow. 

But ya under an hour to get that done with a plow truck and a shoveling crew.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

As far as including removal in your estimate, I would just give them a price per piece of equipment, per hour. If you try and guess how much you have to remove, then your estimate is going to be so high, that you will never get a job.


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

There are curbs on all the north parking spots against the grass. There are also parking curbs against the building down to the 90 degree bend. They are a pain in the butt, and I tried not to damage them but when I was removing snow I noticed a lot of them were broken from the last guy who was plowing it and plowed right into them. Oh well.. things like that you can't see and break I guess...


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

1 truck and shoveler--50 minutes.
2 trucks and shoveler-35-40 minutes.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats why you mark the sites, I under stand you got the account late, but thats what those are there for. And yes I agree just give an hourly rate, there is absolutely no way you can estimate that, just remember to include the cost of the dump, travel, and site in which its getting dumped at if you are actually hauling it as oppose to just pushing it back.


----------

